# Independence Day sequels



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2011)

Back-to-Back ID4 Sequels still happening

*Back-to-Back ID4 Sequels still happening *

2 sequels
	
 for Independence Day are still happening. 
From IGN.com 

It's been awhile since we've heard anything substantial on Fox's upcoming Independence Day sequels, but director Roland Emmerich and his writing partner Dean Devlin claim to be putting the finishing touches on a pair of screenplays now. They should be ready for the studio by early- to mid-December. 

An insider told Vulture that the back-to-back films are written to work as standalone movies while also threading together a single narrative. "They're intended to be fulfilling movies onto themselves," claims the source. "You could see each separately and enjoy them, but they tell one big story." Of course, the big question still remains: What about Will Smith?! 

According to the insider, the delays have never really been about finishing the scripts. The real problem comes down to -- what else? -- money. Between Smith's $50 million price tag and Emmerich's own hefty salary demands, it's been difficult for Fox to budget the films. Said the insider, "The delay wasn't about whether they both wanted to make the movie. It had more to do with 'Whose d*** is bigger?'" 







The studio says they are willing to move forward on the project without Smith, if necessary, although right now that seems to be a last resort. The good news is Bill Pullman is clearly good to go.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 28, 2011)

Gregz no offense, but do movies and weather get you off?...

It's seems you have a fetish of posting weather warnings and new movie updates...

If so enjoy...






YouTube Video


----------



## OzAdam (Oct 28, 2011)

Ah, Independence Day, that brings back memories. Whatever happened to awesome mindless blockbuster action movies?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 28, 2011)

OzAdam said:


> Ah, Independence Day, that brings back memories. Whatever happened to awesome mindless blockbuster action movies?



They still have mindless blockbusters, look at transformers.  To bad they aren't awesome anymore though.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)

ExLe said:


> (snip)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I *LOVE* weather reports.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)

Gregzs, thanks for contributing to the forums! 

I'm definitely a movie fan and always look forward to your posts.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree, I love your posts Gregzs, keep me updated on upcoming movies without me having to go search for it. Most times I am shocked at your reportings, especially regarding sequels. Keep it comin


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 30, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> They still have mindless blockbusters, look at transformers.  To bad they aren't awesome anymore though.



They've been replaced by homo movies like that shit Twilight and Pirates of Carribean shit shit shit. They're shit.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 30, 2011)

ID4 would friggin rock!!!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Gregz no offense, but do movies and weather get you off?...
> 
> It's seems you have a fetish of posting weather warnings and new movie updates...
> 
> If so enjoy...


 
WEATHER BLOOPER: Fox News’ Ed Henry Gets Slammed By Nasty Wind, Rain During Taping of White House Report | Fox News Insider


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2015)

Independence Day: Resurgence Official Trailer #1


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 13, 2015)

Not every post has to be about tranny porn...only mine.

Keep up the good work Gregzs.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2015)

http://www.warof1996.com/


----------



## Barbell66 (Feb 6, 2016)

Last I heard, they've killed off Will's character right?  It won't be the same without him


----------

